# LBS or online for DA kit purchase?



## Cal_Biker577 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Any experience with the 11-23 cassette?*

Sometimes on a flat I feel myself spinning out with the 12-25 and 39-53 up front. I like to mash at around 80 rpm. Any experience with this setup?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

u mash at 80 rpm w/ a 53-12?


----------



## Cal_Biker577 (Aug 22, 2006)

I ain't kidding. On a flat sprint, I like to throw in 1 or 2-minute bursts of extra speed, and that's when I feel myself spinning out with the 12 in back.

You think an 11 will help? I think giving up the 25 in the back is no big deal, since I doubt any climb I can't take with 39-23 I probably can't do better with on a 39-25.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

It's of course up to you, but I have to tell you a 25 feels quite a bit different from a 23 on a steep climb. 

And personally I would rather be caught spinning out a 12 than tackling a steep hill with a 23. 



Cal_Biker577 said:


> I ain't kidding. On a flat sprint, I like to throw in 1 or 2-minute bursts of extra speed, and that's when I feel myself spinning out with the 12 in back.
> 
> You think an 11 will help? I think giving up the 25 in the back is no big deal, since I doubt any climb I can't take with 39-23 I probably can't do better with on a 39-25.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

u can always go w/ sram's new 11-26. best of both worlds, except for the wider range and everything


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Without a doubt, I'd keep the current setup, and just kick your sprint up a few rpm. The improved revs you get at that high speed will help you just more than losing the extra lowend on a climb. Those two teeth make a big diff while climbing. It sux when you're toasted on a climb and that extra gear aint there.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*LBS v Web purchase?*

I believe the question was what's a better deal. 
In NY, NJ, PA, OH, Ca, Wi, Illinois, IN, Michigan, Fl, I've only found one bike shop that EVER has a price that's competitve, on ANYTHING. And that's performance bike shop. 
As a matter of fact, I'm convinced that some shops try and go over retail. 
There's a shop by me that has good road bikes that are several hundred over other shops. Same exact group, wheels, and build kits. It seems like the norm, so I'm gonna say web to buy componenets.


----------

